# Größter jemals mit der Angel gefangener Süßwasserfisch?



## Debilofant (4. März 2008)

Weil ich´s gerade auf der Blinker-Homepage aufgeschnappt habe, stelle ich mal hier einen Link zur Info rein.

http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/fangmeldungen/detail.php?we_lv_start_aktuelles=0&class=106&thema=4494

Auf jeden Fall ein Hammerfisch aus dem Amazonas!! 

Weiß vielleicht jemand Bescheid, was an der Vermutung dran ist, dass es sich um den größten mit der Angel gefangenen Süßwasserfisch handeln soll? Gibt ja schließlich auch noch Arampajas, gewaltige Störe (wenn man sie zu den Süßwasserfischen zählen will) bzw. auch in Asien solche Riesenwelse. #c

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## knutemann (4. März 2008)

*AW: Größter jemals mit der Angel gefangener Süßwasserfisch?*

Beim Link zeigt der Blinker Beiträge von der Stippermesse#c


----------



## Bass Assasin (4. März 2008)

*AW: Größter jemals mit der Angel gefangener Süßwasserfisch?*



knutemann schrieb:


> Beim Link zeigt der Blinker Beiträge von der Stippermesse#c


 

Einfach mal eine Seite weiterblättern.Kleiner Tipp von mir.Glaube aber nicht das es der Grösste geangelte Fisch ist.Sollen ja schon Störe von über 1000 lbs gefangen worden sein.


----------



## knutemann (4. März 2008)

*AW: Größter jemals mit der Angel gefangener Süßwasserfisch?*



Bass Assasin schrieb:


> Einfach mal eine Seite weiterblättern.Kleiner Tipp von mir.Glaube aber nicht das es der Grösste geangelte Fisch ist.Sollen ja schon Störe von über 1000 lbs gefangen worden sein.


Danke:l


----------



## Debilofant (4. März 2008)

*AW: Größter jemals mit der Angel gefangener Süßwasserfisch?*

...Danke nochmal für den Hinweis, war wohl irgendetwas schief gelaufen beim Verlinken... ...müsste jetzt aber funktionieren...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Bass Assasin (4. März 2008)

*AW: Größter jemals mit der Angel gefangener Süßwasserfisch?*

Jetzt funzt es so wie du es wolltest.


----------



## Dart (4. März 2008)

*AW: Größter jemals mit der Angel gefangener Süßwasserfisch?*

Die Störe sind schon echte Giganten, der vermutlich größte Süsswasserfisch ist m.M. nach der Freshwater Stingray (Lat.:Himantura chaophraya ), der es, laut Literatur, auf 600kg bringen kann.
Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob Störe zu den Süsswasserfischen gezählt werden, oder ob sie Wanderfische wie der Lachs sind.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Fischpaule (4. März 2008)

*AW: Größter jemals mit der Angel gefangener Süßwasserfisch?*



Dart schrieb:


> Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob Störe zu den Süsswasserfischen gezählt werden, oder ob sie Wanderfische wie der Lachs sind.
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:



Ja, Störe werden ebenso wie die Lachse zu den Süßwasserfischen gezählt.
Es sind sogenannte "periphere Süßwasserfische"- sie haben eine ausgeprägte Salztoleranz.

#h


----------



## Dart (4. März 2008)

*AW: Größter jemals mit der Angel gefangener Süßwasserfisch?*

Thx
Auf jeden Fall sind die Weißen Störe aus Nordamerika und Kanada die größten, belegten Fänge im Süsswasser.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Mantafahrer (4. März 2008)

*AW: Größter jemals mit der Angel gefangener Süßwasserfisch?*

link:
world records | freshwater fishing


----------



## Debilofant (4. März 2008)

*AW: Größter jemals mit der Angel gefangener Süßwasserfisch?*

Danke für den spannenden Link, Mantafahrer! #6

Muss ich mal in Ruhe durchstöbern, aber was da allein an historischen Maximalgewichten auftaucht, zieht einem ja teilweise die Schuhe aus - ich glaube, wenn ich irgendwann doch wieder mal an der Oder stehen sollte, ist mir beim Welsangeln von nun an bestimmt ganz anders... |bigeyes

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. März 2008)

*AW: Größter jemals mit der Angel gefangener Süßwasserfisch?*

Also der größte Fisch aus dem Süßwasser ist wohl der, dagegen sind die bisher genannten "kleine Fische" :q

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europäischer_Hausen

"Störe von 1.600 kg Gewicht hat es durchaus gegeben, allerdings waren diese Fische mit Längen zwischen 5 und 6 m deutlich kürzer."

Und ein cooler Riesenräuber:

"Der Hausen ist im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Störarten, die vor allem am Gewässergrund nach Mollusken, Krebstieren und Insektenlarven suchen, ein sehr aktiver Raubfisch, der mit seinem gewaltigen, weit aufstülpbaren Maul selbst noch große Fische wie Hechte oder Karpfen verschlingen kann. Sein räuberisches Verhalten macht ihn auch bei der kommerziellen Teichhaltung problematischer als andere Störarten, die relativ einfach mit anderen Fischarten vergesellschaftbar sind und sich mit speziellem Pellet-Futter zufrieden geben. Beim gezielten Fischen auf Hausen werden darum oft auch sehr große Köder eingesetzt, etwa mehr als *halbmeterlange Rapfen*."

Vlt. war das so einer, der den Albert (fireline) mal an der Donau durch die Gegend schleuderte? |kopfkrat


----------



## Tortugaf (4. März 2008)

*AW: Größter jemals mit der Angel gefangener Süßwasserfisch?*

Sieht aus wie ein modernes U-boot. Der Fisch ist Klasse |uhoh:.Aber den Angelzeitschriften glaube ich kein Wort,für eine gute Story basteln die doch glatt ein riessen Fisch aus Plastik,wenn sich lohnen sollte.Gibt es denn auch Filmaufnahmen von den Fang????.|supergri                                                                   |supergri  Aber lest mal das ,diesen Verschreiber habe auch dort gefunden 			(Piranhas in der Erft).:vik:      "Neben 15 heimischen registrierten Wissenschaftler 12 exotische Pflanzenarten. Sie stammen ebenso wie die Piranhas aus Aquarien und stellen bisher noch keine Bedrohung für die heimischen Arten dar"     .|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri    G.tortugaf  u.meine Glückwünsch dem ehrlichen u.wahrhaften Fänger


----------



## Dart (5. März 2008)

*AW: Größter jemals mit der Angel gefangener Süßwasserfisch?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also der größte Fisch aus dem Süßwasser ist wohl der, dagegen sind die bisher genannten "kleine Fische" :q
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europäischer_Hausen
> 
> "Störe von 1.600 kg Gewicht hat es durchaus gegeben, allerdings waren diese Fische mit Längen zwischen 5 und 6 m deutlich kürzer."


Die Relationen von Länge zu Gewicht können eigentlich nur passen wenn entweder das Gewicht in Pfund gemeint ist oder der Fisch genauso breit/hoch wie lang ist.|supergri
Anyhow, es gibt wahre Monster..... auch im Süsswasser
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## barbenangler (26. März 2008)

*AW: Größter jemals mit der Angel gefangener Süßwasserfisch?*

Es gibt einen Süßwasser Fisch der schwerer als der Stör ist Beluga heist der Fisch er wird bis zu 2 Tonnen Schwer lebt im Kaspischenmeer und in den Flüssen die ins Kaspischemeer reinfliesen. Der Fisch Beluga sieht dem Stör enlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2008)

*AW: Größter jemals mit der Angel gefangener Süßwasserfisch?*

Der Beluga Stör ( Hausen, Huso Huso) ist wohl ziemlich das gleich wie der Hausen.

"Der Europäische Hausen oder Belugastör (Huso huso) ist eine Fischart aus der Familie der Echten Störe (Acipenseridae). Er ist der größte Stör und gilt als einer der größten Knochenfische."
(wikipedia)


----------



## micudo (26. März 2008)

*AW: Größter jemals mit der Angel gefangener Süßwasserfisch?*

off topic
|bigeyes|bigeyesmensch haben die glück das ich keine ausrüstung für sowas habe |bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Mantafahrer (26. März 2008)

*AW: Größter jemals mit der Angel gefangener Süßwasserfisch?*

Er sieht ihm nicht nur ähnlich, er *ist* ein Stör. Guck mal hier:

Huso huso, Beluga: fisheries, aquaculture, aquarium


----------



## taupo_tiger (26. März 2008)

*AW: Größter jemals mit der Angel gefangener Süßwasserfisch?*

hallo,

hier ein fangbericht sturgeon:

http://www.pishtech.com/forum3x/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=290


zu den fotos geht es hier:

http://www.pishtech.com/sturgeon.html

quelle und copyright: paul halter, la crosse, usa


----------

